# Accountants - E-3 Visa



## arop78 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I am an Accountant, originally from South America, living in Australia for 7 years.

I have a Bachelor's Degree of Accounting and I am a CPA.

I want to work in the US, just wondering how hard would be to be sponsored through the E-3 Visa for Australian citizens.

I thought about Seattle or Austin, or perhaps SF or NYC.

Can you please share your experiences/thoughts?

Thanks

arop


----------

